# Poisson Cru - Tahitian Raw Fish in Coconut Milk



## justpassingthru (Jun 11, 2011)

Big Twig asked for the recipe for Poisson Cru, here it is.

Let’s start with the coconut milk, I imagine anyone making this that doesn’t have access to fresh coconuts will have to buy it in a can, but since they're numerous here we will chose a coconut that is full of water, it sloshes when you shake it, removing the husk.


























Crack it open with a meat cleaver, we save the water to drink after it is strained through a cloth.







This one has started to grow; in the center is a pithy ball that the Tahitians consider a treat.







The coco halfed and the water.







The next step is to extract the coco flesh out of the shell, some people use one of these.







But this is what we use, place it on a stool, sit on the board and scrape out the flesh.







The business end.







The shredded coconut is squeezed through a cloth bag for the milk.













Cut 1 pound of tuna into bite sized pieces

Cut 2 cucumbers in half, scrape out seeds and slice thin, place in a bowl and mix in ½ Tbsp of salt with your hands until the cucumber slices become soft, about 1 -1 ½ minute, place in a colander and  thoroughly rinse off salt and set aside.

Next cut into small pieces: 2 bell peppers, ½ of a large red onion and 3-4 tomatoes, seeded.  







Place tuna and veggies in a bowl.







Mix in with your hands the juice of 6-7 limes until tuna is cooked, raw on the left, cooked on the right.







It should look like this.







Refrigerate until ready to serve, then add the coconut milk, Tahitian raw fish in coconut milk.

Possion Cru au lait de coco.







A typical Poisson Cru dinner.







Enjoy,

Gene


----------



## meateater (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, looks interesting. That kitchen tool sure looks like a knuckle grinder!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

Good looking plate!


----------



## big twig (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

wow


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 13, 2011)

Very interesting Gene. Thanks for sharing. Both of those grinders look like they would leave a mark for sure.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG it looks wicked i can taste it in my mouth, it will be great with a cold Hinano beer .good show.


----------

